# Calling Owls



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

If they ever open a season on owls I'll be killing it.


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

Owl-1 Decoy-0


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Were you able to retrieve your decoy? Or is it gone forever?
I have a Mojo critter on a pencil rod tripod that I made. Had a small owl not much bigger than the Mojo attack it. Little fella wasn't strong enough to carry it away. It tried 3 or 4 times, just get it off the ground and the critter would spin and darn near spin the owl! He finally gave up and left. One of the many times I wished I was videoing!


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

I got it back a few hundred yards away though the woods. I was able to follow the trail from the motor skipping. It must have been too heavy to carry up into the trees. I give the thing credit, it didn't give up, even dropped it twice on the way. This is the third owl that's hit that decoy now. It's a Primos and to their credit must look realistic.


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

looked like a barred owl.


----------



## rusty7 (Dec 8, 2005)

I quit even using decoys at night because I got sick of the owls stealing them.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

Me too.


----------

